# 4 month old Red Tegu won't eat



## Equies (Nov 25, 2016)

I got him 10 days ago. The first 2 days I had him, he ate fine. After that he hasn't eaten. For his basking spot he has a 75Watt bulb. Some people are saying that maybe it isn't hot enough. Please help.


----------



## Cody096 (Nov 26, 2016)

What is the temp of the basking surface, what are your ambient temps, humidity, and cage size?


----------



## Cody096 (Nov 26, 2016)

I use two 160 watt bulbs in my adult argentines, though I'll be changing two a few flood lights as they dry the hell out of the basking area. They're probably about a foot and a half to two feet away and get the 2.5 ft basking area to 110-122.


----------



## Equies (Nov 26, 2016)

Cody096 said:


> I use two 160 watt bulbs in my adult argentines, though I'll be changing two a few flood lights as they dry the hell out of the basking area. They're probably about a foot and a half to two feet away and get the 2.5 ft basking area to 110-122.


I don't have anything in there to measure temp. Going to pick one up and get a hotter bulb, see if that will help.


----------



## Cody096 (Nov 26, 2016)

Ceramic or slate tiles hold heat quite well, and it's better to use more than one bulb to get to the desired heat, should get between 110-125. I'd recommend a temp gun sold at a hardware store, they're much cheaper than pet store stuff.


----------



## Justin (Dec 4, 2016)

First you need an ir temp gun this is used to measure surface temp second you need a thermometer to measure air temperature at both ends of the enclosure. You will also need a hydrometer to measure humidity these are tools used so that you can provide the proper environment for your animal.
Second tegus may or may not brumate/hibernate during winter so don't worry so much about it eating.


----------

